# Using FreeBSD to create a friendly and safe environment for the entire family



## sossego (Jun 16, 2015)

Since this came about as a request from the status updates, how many of you that are or will be parents are willing to setup tutorials and guidelines in order for your family to be safe? 

Please contact the member named enslaved to aide and assist in this project.


----------



## ANOKNUSA (Jun 16, 2015)

You should clarify. FreeBSD can't build a fence, dial emergency services, enter security keycodes, install a child car seat, train a dog, block electrical sockets, pick up small objects from the floor, screen prospective boyfriends, or handle a gun, so it's not clear what "friendly and safe environment" you're referring to or how it might help "your family to be safe."


----------



## sossego (Jun 17, 2015)

Clarafication as per requested.
The project is to gather those with the knowledge of setting up a network along with those who want to do such, that have children - or will have children- , along with others. Because I am not a father, I do not have the right in experience or knowledge. 
Nginx, varnish, firefox with noscript are all good for networking. Giorgio Maone has let it be known that his children are one of the main reasons he created noscript. Also needed are those who are abke to setup the network to dump an overload into /dev/null or another infinite area.
You may have to talk to rach other face to face through one nedium or another.
This will also be good for teachers or others.
Now, that is the basic project layout for all to see. From here, those willing to join should be able to do it on your own.
I suggest creating a thread in the HowTo section when the configurations are done along with the reasons for such. It is being done for the good of the generations here and those to come. No one should have any reason whatsoever for hindering this project.


----------



## sossego (Jun 17, 2015)

The request can be seen on the status updates. Enslaved stated her/his wants.
The rest is up to the parents involved to decide.
Now, since that has been settled in a diplomatic manner, may the project be started?


----------

